# Follow Me Achsverlängerung



## Deer_KB1 (2. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine Follow Me Tandemkupplung gekauft und wollte Sie Heute montieren. Als ich die Anleitung las stellte ich fest, das es Achsverlängerungen fürs Kinderrad gibt, die bei mir nicht dabei waren. Müssen Die sein? Welche Variante brauch ich denn für ein Cnoc 16?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## bike-runner (3. April 2011)

schau mal hier nach:

http://www.followme-tandem.com/


thomas weiss kann dir sicherlich helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicoIsla (21. April 2011)

Hallo Deer_KB1,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es gepasst hat. Ich habe ein Follow-Me-Tandem und will jetzt das CNOC 16 bestellen. Allerdings sieht es auf der Homepage von Follow-Me so aus, als ob diese Kombination nicht passt, weil das Holemende am Vorderrad zu weit herausragt. Bin dankbar für Deinen Erfahrunsgbericht...

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## superelmi (21. April 2011)

Ich glaube schon, dass das paßt. Die Kupplung sitzt ja jeweils mittig auf den Achsverlängerungsstummeln, d.h. zum Ausfallende ist noch ein bißchen Platz. Somit sollte der dicke Gabelholm eigentlich kein Problem sein. 
Aber ich hab´s natürlich nicht selbst ausprobiert. 
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand kompetenteres...


----------



## Deer_KB1 (22. April 2011)

Hi,
konnte es noch nicht testen, da die Achsverlängerung noch nicht da ist. Werde dann berichten.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## chris5000 (22. April 2011)

NicoIsla schrieb:


> Hallo Deer_KB1,
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen,



FollowMe+CNOC 16 passt. Meine Tochter und ich fahren die Kombination.


----------



## trapsch (28. Mai 2011)

Hi

vielleicht stehe ich auf der Leitung, nur zur Sicherheit: CNOC16 + FollowMe funktioniert also ohne irgendwelche Achadapter etc.?

PS: Hab heute mit nem Händler telefoniert. Angeblich werden die FollowMes nicht mehr gebaut ??????


----------



## superelmi (28. Mai 2011)

Auf der Internetseite (http://www.followme-tandem.com/) sind unter "Aktuell" noch Messetermine für Mai und August 2011 angegeben; das klingt nicht nach Geschäftsaufgabe.


----------



## trapsch (28. Mai 2011)

Yup, habe auch gerade mit einer anderen Händlerin gesprochen. Von Produktionseinstellung keine Spur. Es gibt angeblich sogar wieder eine verbesserte/geänderte Variante. Ich fahr' dann gleich mal hin und nehm das CNOC 16 gleich mit...


----------



## trapsch (29. Mai 2011)

trapsch schrieb:


> Yup, habe auch gerade mit einer anderen Händlerin gesprochen. Von Produktionseinstellung keine Spur. Es gibt angeblich sogar wieder eine verbesserte/geänderte Variante. Ich fahr' dann gleich mal hin und nehm das CNOC 16 gleich mit...



So, gekauft, montiert, passt perfekt. Achsverlängerungen sind in 3 Gewindegrößen im Lieferumfang. Handling ist Spitze.


----------



## rosenland (14. August 2011)

Hallo
Kennt jemand einen aktuellen Stand zu den dingern?
Heißt überall zur Zeit nicht lieferbar, auch auf der Herstellerseite. 
Gerade gingen in eBay 2 gebrauchte für 241 und 271 Euro weg. 
Halloooo!!!! 
Werden die nicht mehr gebaut oder warum sind die gebraucht teurer als neu???

Vielleicht weiß ja einer was...
Oder gibt es Alternativen?

Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

